# Christenson's Phalaenopsis monograph reprinted?



## kentuckiense (Jan 5, 2009)

Amazon's page for the book suggests that they are only temporarily out of stock, but the extreme prices demanded for used copies suggest that what's currently out is all that there will ever be, so I was wondering if anyone had any further info on the situation.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2009)

I would be very leery of dealing with amazon as far as their availability data, check their reviews which are terrible. If I knew that this book would go for those prices for used, I would have bought a bunch of the leather bound copies that were available from the ipa for quite a while! There was just an auction on ebay where a good used copy sold for $20 so I think that you should keep an eye on that site for a book. I have often found books that are otherwise out of print on ebay sometimes slip through the cracks and can be had for a good deal. I haven't heard anything about a reprint, either. I know we have a copy in our orchid society book locker that is mostly ignored, I'll bet lots of other people have the book as well and don't even look at it; I think one other member had bought one for his orchid library and had hardly looked at it until I was talking to him about a particular plant and he started checking the book out. btw I did an ebay search but didn't see any other copies of it for sale


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow! I just pulled up that eBay listing. What a bummer!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2009)

charles and margaret baker have their culture sheet books for a lot of species including one that has phrags, phals and pleiones etc that is also out of print. It is difficult to find and expensive also, but on ebay I found a great used paperback version that for some reason only one person had bid on so I bid and won it at a very reasonable price; sometimes you can sneak good things on ebay if you're willing to keep watching or have a search set up to be notified when it is up for auction. that would've been pretty nice if you'd seen that auction... 

other google searches show lots of orchid club libraries have the monograph, and I'm sure horticultural and related universities have it in their library so maybe the univ of wv has it or one of the orchid clubs in your area. heck, if our orchid club gets short on money maybe we'll auction off our copy! 

oh, and some book sites that have amazon and resellers that list feedback of amazon and used sellers have very poor customer satisfaction, especially along the lines of being on waiting lists for books and they don't have any, or they say they have them and often you get told later that it will be a long time or never when you will actually get a book, though you've already paid. i've had good luck with things on preorder like dvd's and brand new books, but that's a lot different than waiting for an older item

found possible source looks like it might be in phoenix arizona: when I clicked on buy it didn't tell me it was out of stock or in stock soon
http://www.worldretailstore.com/item/BE-0881924946.html


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got an email from Amazon saying this is available again: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1604691719/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

It looks like it has been reprinted in paperback.


----------

